# Setting up new TV with DirecTV (HRC or IRC)



## Chris J (Apr 1, 2003)

I am setting up my new TV and for the cable settings it has listed HRC and IRC. I have DirecTV does anyone know what I should set my TV on?

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

It makes no difference since you don't have cable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Set it on over the air not on any cable setting unless you are also subscribing to cable


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

I have always wondered what the difference was in IRC HRC


----------



## Chris J (Apr 1, 2003)

So STD is fine?

Thanks


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You may think that you can use the set's tuner. You cannot. You must use a receiver and send its output to the TV through coax, RCA jacks or other means. 

The output from the receiver to the TV will be on Ch.3 if you use coax. It will not matter what tuning system you use.


----------

